# Is NetBSD dying?



## Lifeonfull (Dec 24, 2014)

It seems like NetBSD is slowly 'decaying' in a way. They still use CVS, and a lot of their software is outdated. It is lagging behind FreeBSD and OpenBSD. Do you think NetBSD is still secure to stay?


----------



## Oko (Dec 24, 2014)

Lifeonfull said:


> It seems like NetBSD is slowly 'decaying' in a way. They still use CVS, and a lot of their software is outdated. It is lagging behind FreeBSD and OpenBSD. Do you think NetBSD is still secure to stay?


So using CVS is a sign of dying ? OpenBSD team uses CVS and have made more fundamental contributions to OS ecosystem than Red Hat, Novel and Canonical combined. The following projects came out of OpenBSD kitchen: OpenSSH, OpenBGPD, OpenNTPD, OpenSMTPD, OpenIKED, mandoc, LibreSSL but there are many other high profile things like PF which are not listed as a separate projects or even more fundamental thins like arc4random.

Anyhow there is a mature discussion which I started at Daemon Forums which will give you an idea what is "wrong" if anything with NetBSD. http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=8810
I recommend you do little bit more reading before starting your next thread because so far I have an impression that you are just spamming this forum.


----------



## Lifeonfull (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm not spamming this forum, I'm just trying to get the feel of it. Many times in forums, I make a lot of threads to inquire what I want to know about and wait for replies in my inbox. I recognize your username from another thread, and appreciate your help. Just know that I'm sincere.

Sorry for bothering you if I did.


----------



## kpa (Dec 24, 2014)

CVS is an abomination as far as revision control systems go, that's just my personal opinion. The more modern alternatives have a much better definition of what a commit is and have much better support for tracking merges. Not to mention that CVS still exposes many of the harrowing details of the underlying RCS system to the user and the poor repository admin that often has to resort to manual surgery of the repository when problems arise.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Dec 24, 2014)

Lifeonfull said:
			
		

> I'm not spamming this forum, I'm just trying to get the feel of it. Many times in forums, I make a lot of threads to inquire what I want to know about and wait for replies in my inbox.


The problem is that you're asking two kinds of questions: Those that have no real answer, and those that are easily answered by your search engine of choice. Some of your questions include:

1) Should I pick Gentoo or FreeBSD?
2) How do I make FreeBSD as minimal as possible?
3) What's the difference between world and kernel?
4) How do I use Unicode characters in vi?

All of these show a lack of understanding and, frankly, a level of laziness that do not lend themselves to advanced operating systems. If you don't know what separates a kernel from the rest of the OS, and can't figure out how to get your editor to use Unicode, and are more willing to spend your time waiting for someone to give you an answer than find one yourself, you're probably not ready for either Gentoo _or_ FreeBSD.


----------

